# Randy Wiley pipes - What do u think?



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

I was thinking about purchasing a Randy Wiley pipe. Anybody own one? What are your thoughts on it?

Thanks! p


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I have one.
I love it!
They're on sale at Gray Fox.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Hermit said:


> They're on sale at Gray Fox.


I know, that's why I was asking :tu

So, you like yours? Cool and dry smoker?


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

I've been told several times to buy a Wiley pipe. From what I'm told they are great pipes


----------



## dillonmcmurphy (Aug 5, 2008)

[OT] Loki said:


> I've been told several times to buy a Wiley pipe. From what I'm told they are great pipes


I've been told the same thing.


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

I have never heard of Randy Wiley pipes, but it sounded familiar, so when I saw this thread I checked my watch list on "my ebay".
ebay clicky
Not meaning to take anything away from Grayfox. FWIW-I just noticed this on ebay and thought it was a nice looking pipe.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

ChronoB said:


> I know, that's why I was asking :tu
> 
> So, you like yours? Cool and dry smoker?


Yes, I'm really happy with it. :tu
I've heard others say the same.
I haven't heard anyone with anything negative to say about them.


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

There are no negatives associated with a Wiley pipe.I have several vintage ones and am always looking for more and different shaopes.
The draw is well done and the workmanship is not to be topped.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I've been checking out Wiley pipes lately and was going to ask this; anyone out there have more to add?


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

I've heard only good things about them over the years. A lot have caught my eye, but I've never owned one.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I have 3 and really like all of them. I'd buy more but I have enough pipes already!


----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

I have a Randy Wiley rusticated quarter bent pot pipe. It is by far the best pipe I have for flakes. Excellent smoker.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks guys; I think I'll take the jump.



tmoran said:


> I have a Randy Wiley rusticated quarter bent pot pipe.


That's the shape that's caught my eye!


----------



## Mr. Motoyoshi (Mar 19, 2014)

Hey Mark. I have a birth year RW. The PCI pipe of the year was a bent dublin and it is a great smoker. Smokes very cool and dry, passes a pipe cleaner perfectly and the rustication is really beautiful. Kind of looks like the Castello sea rock. I would absolutely get another one.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I doubt I'll ever find a birth year one...unless he has a time machine! :lol:
That _does_ look like a Sea Rock, though! Nice.

I went for the quarter bent pot. I'm a bit nervous though; I'm not sure I'm quite grasping the size of this pipe-the bowl is as large as my Cavicchi and Radice pipes, but it has the look of a pot. I think the thing may actually be considered a weapon...


----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

I'll post a pic of mine once I get home. The capacity on mine is on the small size of medium. It sounds like the one you are describing is considerably larger.


----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Here's a link to the sale page of mine: Randy Wiley Galleon Bent Pot (44) Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com

It _look_s normal in the photo, but those dimensions listed scare me...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Just to save time for the next person to bump the thread: thumbs up!


----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

Very good looking pipe. The bowl is a good bit taller than mine. Mine has a conical bowl, so that cuts down on volume. That one looks like it might have straight walls, but it's tough to tell. I'm also jealous that their is no carbon coating on the bowl. That is one of my pet peeves. Mine had it.

The rustication looks similar, and that is one of my favorite details. I usually prefer smooth, but the rustication on that one is very comfortable, and good looking to boot.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

tmoran said:


> I'm also jealous that their is no carbon coating on the bowl. That is one of my pet peeves. Mine had it.


Same here. Guess I'll have to ask each time I buy one!

As for the size, yeah, it's about a quarter inch too tall to be a pot in my mind. The bowl is slightly conical as well.


----------

